# Illustrator CS Bildgröße



## MikeT (26. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe eigentlich ein recht einfaches Problem, was für mich als Illustrator Anfänger jedoch nicht lösbar ist.

Folgendes:
Ich habe mir eine Briefpapiervorlage mit 297x210 mm erstellt. Nun will ich dieses drucken lassen, die Druckerei benötigt jedoch einen Randschnitt von jeweils 3mm sodass die Vorlage 303x216 mm groß werden muss.

Nun bin ich schon seit ein paar Stunden am versuchen wie dies funktioniert?! Eigentlich habe ich mir gedacht, der Illustrator bietet irgendwo eine Funktion wo ich die Arbeitsfläche nach meinen Wünschen entsprechen vergößern kann und dann die Grafiken die sich an den Rändern meines Briefpapiers befinden einfach aufziehen (vergrößern) kann ... aber ich finde einfach die Funktion nicht zum vergrößern der Arbeitsfläche... 

Meine Frage:

1. Funktioniert dies überhaupt?
2. Wenn ich die Datei in ein anderes Format umwandle (z.B. Tiff) wird mir meine Bildfläche komplett beschnitten, dass heißt weiße Flächen (Ränder) werden einfach nicht "mitgenommen" sodass die Größe der Datei dann vollkommen anders ist?

Wäre um jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## versuch13 (27. Mai 2005)

Hi Mike,

 du kannst über Datei > Dokumentformat, die Größe ändern.. Vorher kannst du noch Schnittmarken setzen. Für soetwas wäre Indesign eigentlich besser geeignet, da kannst du dann deine Datei in DinA4 anlegen, und beim exportieren oder drucken auf A3, den Beschnitt genau angeben..


 gruß


----------

